# Keeping the Ryobi router switched on



## timantnat (Aug 19, 2012)

I have purchased a second hand Ryobi router and table. The router is
the the Ryobi ERT 1150V model. The router is fitted to the table and mains
power is delivered via the table fitted socket that provides an on and off
switch. I have plugged the router into the table and the table into the
mains. The router only seems to work when I press and hold the on off botton located onthe router handle; I am unable to get the switch to lock into positon so
that I may simply switch on and off using the table mounted switch? Please can anyone advise me on how to complete this operation. Thanks for your
help. Tim


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

For table routing others have suggested using cheap cable ties, or similar, to keep the switch in its 'On' position. It goes without saying that your table switch is 'Off ' while you're doing this.


----------



## timantnat (Aug 19, 2012)

Dan. Great idea that I will now use. Many thanks Tim


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Mine all have locks on them. But the lock on the one in my table broke, so I use a zip tie on the trigger to keep it on.


----------

